# JS Bach



## GavinAmes

How much of his work was lost?


----------



## Rogerx

GavinAmes said:


> How much of his work was lost?


Go the the main forum, you see the search engine, use advance search and you find dozens of Bach related topics. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Go the the main forum, you see the search engine, use advance search and you find dozens of Bach related topics. :tiphat:


Oh, I don't know.

Bach is so obscure that we've never discussed him here before.


----------



## DavidA

Lots I believe.


----------



## tdc

During the Weimar period it is estimated only 10-15% of his works survived, during the Köthen period losses likely exceed 200 works. Approximately 40% of the cantatas have been lost. So, yes quite a lot.


----------



## GavinAmes

Thanks so much for this information. I have around 197 cds of his music. Said to be the entire work but it's a real tragedy that it probably only really represents just a half of his entire output!


----------

